# Lazy sleeping dog!



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

All my girl does is lay around the house. She does not want to do anything but sleep. She gets up to go potty and back to the carpet she goes. She sleeps the whole day and whole night. Does anyone's senior do this. This is nothing new, she's been like this for a long time. And if my other dog bothers her, she snaps at him. She is quit bitchy these days. She is like sleeping beauty. Lazy lazy girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

How was her last check-up?


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

She has had other medical issues. Cancerous tumor, which was removed, arthritis. But overall, she is just old. She has about 10% muscle left in her backend. Been trying for long time to gain muscle there, but no luck. She is just almost bone on her backend. She is on Rimadyl. She will be 13 this month. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you had her since she was a pup? 13 is doing pretty good. My malamute use to like laying on cement all day in his old age.


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

We got her when she was 1yr. The other family didn't have time for her with a new baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I hate calling a senior "lazy" when there's a good chance that a medical problem/s may be involved. What does her vet say ... does he have her taking any medications to help with her arthritis pain or did her dr find something else besides the arthritis that may be causing her not to be active?

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My parents have a 12 year old lab, she's old and slow and has lumps and bumps. Personally, I think they've earned their rest and can sleep as much as they want. A comfy bed, food, water, love, and just enough exercise to keep them happy is all they ask for. 

I'd enjoy the time you have left as she's in her golden years


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jmgntl said:


> All my girl does is lay around the house. She does not want to do anything but sleep. She gets up to go potty and back to the carpet she goes. She sleeps the whole day and whole night. Does anyone's senior do this. This is nothing new, she's been like this for a long time. And if my other dog bothers her, she snaps at him. She is quit bitchy these days. She is like sleeping beauty. Lazy lazy girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Buddy is 11 and has arthritis and he is very much like this. I can coax him around the yard twice a day and occasionally to cuddle or to play with one of the other dogs but most of the time he just wants to sleep.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I like what Shade said. I think your dog isn't lazy; she is just old and doesn't feel good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bridget said:


> I like what Shade said. I think your dog isn't lazy; she is just old and doesn't feel good.


Exactly. When Banshee started sleeping a lot 6 months ago, we blew it off as old age. Then last week she was diagnosed with a brain tumor after a grand mal seizure and sleeping a lot is one of the symptoms. ugavet2012 made a comment on Banshee's thread about old age not being a disease.


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

I just tease her that she is lazy. I know she is old and tired and we are ok with that. I'm not trying to change who she is.  she is on Rimadyl, and vet has found nothing wrong with her. She will be going back to vet again in 2 weeks for another checkup. I take her to vet ALOT! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

We was going to vet every 2 weeks! I gotta make sure she is in tip top shape! I'm a very over concerned mommy. !!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jmgntl said:


> I just tease her that she is lazy. I know she is old and tired and we are ok with that. I'm not trying to change who she is.  she is on Rimadyl, and vet has found nothing wrong with her. She will be going back to vet again in 2 weeks for another checkup. I take her to vet ALOT!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's totally where we are with Buddy as well. He as been to the vet several times this last year and had two senior panels. She hasn't been able to find anything wrong but he just does not seem ok to me.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wile e made it to 14.5 years, pretty good for an extra large dog. I remember him laying in the driveway and a little bird was hopping around taking some of his hair for its nest. He woke up, looked at it and went back to sleep. Lol


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol! Silly bird! 

Well now Allison is frantically shaking her head! I do believe she has an ear infection. Looks like docs appointment will be sooner than planned.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:gsdhead: My vet posted this on FB this evening and I figured I'd share it with y'all though I'm not sure it addresses your girl's current problems.
AAHA Healthy Pet | Clues to Detecting Fluffy and Fido?s Painful Secrets


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh very helpful thanks. I will share this with my vet, and look into the osteoarthritis. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Well just got back from the vet. Allison has a softball size mass in her abdomen. Not sure what it is. Tests to follow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jmgntl said:


> Well just got back from the vet. Allison has a softball size mass in her abdomen. Not sure what it is. Tests to follow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OH NO, I'm so sorry ... I hope and pray it's something that you and your vet can figure out what it is and that it's not serious. Whenever I hear the word mass it scares the crap out of me!!!

:hugs: :hugs: *ALLISON* :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How is Allison doing?


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh she is doing very well. Today is her BDay! She is 13. Nothing seems to be bothering her. She is as happy as can be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

An update on Allison. She has degenerative myelopathy. Just found this out this morning. Currently looking/ getting a cart for her. I have a friend who has one, along with a harness, and booties....may get them from
Her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

